# student visa



## dah3777

Hello. I'm interested in taking a Japanese language course in Japan. Is it possible to work some while being a full time student? Thanks!


----------



## larabell

dah3777 said:


> Hello. I'm interested in taking a Japanese language course in Japan. Is it possible to work some while being a full time student? Thanks!


Depends where you're from. Some countries (UK, Australia, etc) have reciprocal deals with Japan where you can come over on a "Working Holiday" visa for a year, see the country, and work a bit here and there to support yourself. If you're from the US, you're out of luck. A normal student visa doesn't allow for work. But you could come over as a student and *look* for a job (technically sketchy but there's no rule as to what you can't do in your spare time as long as nobody pays you). Then, if you find someone who will hire you, just do the paperwork to get a real working visa.


----------



## Joppa

larabell said:


> Depends where you're from. Some countries (UK, Australia, etc) have reciprocal deals with Japan where you can come over on a "Working Holiday" visa for a year, see the country, and work a bit here and there to support yourself. If you're from the US, you're out of luck. A normal student visa doesn't allow for work. But you could come over as a student and *look* for a job (technically sketchy but there's no rule as to what you can't do in your spare time as long as nobody pays you). Then, if you find someone who will hire you, just do the paperwork to get a real working visa.


I thought you could apply to the Ministry of Justice at the Immigration Bureau for a special permit of part-time employment for a student:
Immigration Procedures Guidebook
'Permission to Engage in an Activity Other Than That Permitted by the Status of Residence Previously Granted'.


----------

